
Show HN: Artist designed and self-adhesive webcam covers for digital privacy - slimaarons
http://www.peepingtoms.co/
======
tribaal
Since I use my webcam for valid reasons (videoconf with my distributed team),
this product is unfortunately completely inadequate for me.

A much better alternative is something like what soomz.io sells
([https://soomz.io/en/detail/webcam_covers_a10](https://soomz.io/en/detail/webcam_covers_a10))
which lets you open and shut the blind as you see fit.

(I'm not affiliated with them in any way - except for being a happy client)

~~~
slimaarons
Hey @tribaal — and thanks for the feedback! We understand that it's important
for people to be able to move the webcam cover on and off the actual cam, so
our PEEPING TOMS are self-adhesive (no glue) and super easy to move around on
your screen/display. Hope that answers your question :)

~~~
tribaal
Oh, thanks for the precision, that makes your product much more attractive
indeed.

"Self adhesive" makes it sound like they are stickers however (English is not
my first language), perhaps changing that to something like "reusable" would
do better from a marketing perspective? Annectdata, but still.

------
ullarah
1050 14mm black adhesive dots - $4.50

I get that these are designer dots, and fun to look at, but come on. You can
even get multi coloured ones for around the same price.

If you need to use the webcam, peel off the sticker, you've still got 1049 to
use!

------
qwrusz
I think these are cool.

Folks who comment about the price or that they could make something similar
themselves maybe don't get it or don't understand there are customers out
there who appreciate having nice-looking, interesting physical objects in
their lives and will pay money for it.

A similar product that I have heard complainers not understanding is physical
bookmarks (the thing that holds your page in a book made of paper). Physical
bookmarks can cost more than $7, they also have designs inspired by novels,
and they have been a product successfully sold for centuries while any old
strip of paper would work and be cheaper too. So clearly someone is buying
them.

My feedback is not about design or price. Rather my experience when it comes
to smaller products like this and similar when encountered online that are
'nice to have but not need to have' is the time and effort needed to buy it
(ie get out my wallet, fill out my name, my address, my credit card info,
etc.) while not a huge hassle, is enough that compared to what the product is
the purchase just doesn't happen. That might sound lazy or petty but it is
what it is. The product is cool but not get out my wallet and spend those
minutes to go through a purchase cool.

I would love to see them sold at the check out register at a tech store or a
gift shop, or bundled at Barnes and Nobles when you buy a Le Carre or Orwell
novel, or companies buy them and give them away to employees and customers.
Good luck.

------
LordWinstanley
5 tiny stickers for €7?!

It's not my webcam needs covering after reading that —it's my keyboard!

Here's an alternative:

Get any kind of peel-off sticker or label. Punch a hole in it with a hole
punch. Collect punched out section. Peel off backing. Stick over webcam.

Approximate cost: Dozens of 'webcam covers' for the price of the original
sticker or label (depending on size).

------
mfruhling
Make this available to me on amazon and I'll buy. Unfortunately, I'm not
interested in giving my personal details and payment information to your site,
considering I don't know much about it.

